# Can I spray WD-40 into my garbage disposal?



## KaseyW (Nov 23, 2012)

When my kitchen was remodeled several years ago, I added a garbage disposal to the new sink. However, these days, I find I have very little need to use it. The last several times I've tried, it's been frozen and I've had to use the big allen wrench to get it moving. I felt down inside and found rust on the lower wall of the grinding area. Given that all the sink drainage goes through the disposal, I guess this shouldn't be a surprise. So, would it help to get my trusty can of WD-40 and spray in there? while it's running? Or is it a lost cause? If it's shot, taking it out would add quite a bit of under-sink storage.
Thanks!


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

The wd40 won't hurt it but probably won't help it. Remove it and replumb the drain.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

I think the OP is intending the WD-40 to be used as rust prevention, not lubrication.


----------



## Oso954 (Jun 23, 2012)

If you are not using it that much, I’d yank it and trash it.
Use the extra space under the sink.


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

... and if you are on a septic tank system you don't want a garbage disposal.
If you intend to keep it I'd turn it on every so often.


----------



## KaseyW (Nov 23, 2012)

mark sr said:


> ... and if you are on a septic tank system you don't want a garbage disposal.
> If you intend to keep it I'd turn it on every so often.


Not on septic, but thanks.


----------



## quatsch (Feb 4, 2021)

WD = Water Displacement.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Don't EVER put motor oil down a drain, septic or otherwise.


----------



## liudokken (Aug 31, 2021)

这个垃圾处理器还不错 www.ogesz.com


----------



## Geochurchi (Nov 29, 2012)

Sounds like you do not use it that often, run some bones through it, or take it .


----------

